
“Ask HN:”Am i too old to start a career in programming at 26? - bexo5
Hello guys i don&#x27;t know many programmers so i hope this is the right place to ask this question. I was wondering if i am too old to start a career in programming i am 26 years old, i don&#x27;t have much experience with coding or programming even though i learned some html like a year ago. This year i lost my job and i was learning Python a little bit and i really enjoy it. Could i make a career out of programming can someone give me any advice please ? I already started learning on codecademy the only thing holding me back is me being paranoid about my age.
Thanks everyone !
======
dvddgld
The one piece of advice I can give you is that self doubt is the enemy.
Identify a goal, come up with a viable method of acquiring it and then try
your hardest. Every time you get overwhelmed give yourself a short break and
remember everyone hits these walls, don’t beat yourself up, just keep going.

Best of luck in your journey, wherever it leads!

------
oldmancoyote
I've been programming for 50 years. While I'm 71, I'm still a good programmer.
Your age is not a technical handicap.

The issue is the perception of potential employers and co-workers. I have been
repeatedly advised by folks in the field that age prejudice is wide-spread and
substantial and that I should hide my age when seeking admission to YC, etc.

You might turn your age to your advantage. The education attainment of folks
your age is maybe 4 years out of date. A high quality crash education in a
rapidly evolving speciality might give you an attractive advantage over other
folks your age. But, I suspect that self-taught is not going to do it for you.

------
paulbishop
over the hill at 25 these days, shit you were so close!

Think about cashing in your 401k, you bought bitcoin 10 years ago right?

time to retire!

or start learning!

NOW!

